# Finance guide



## onway (21 Jan 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good deal in terms of a financial guide eg. Money Doctor , Colm (or is that Colin ??) Rapple , Eddie Hobbs etc. I have often looked at these books but was unsure if they would be worth reading or not.


----------



## Cashstrapped (21 Jan 2007)

I am the proud owner of all 3 of these together with various other ones like finance for dummies etc. hoping that one will tell me something new the other didn't but have to be honest they are all the same really, all work off of the same principles on how to stop wasting money (mostly common sense)!  I would rate the Money Doctor as my favourite and a good guide to basic day to day issues, Eddie Hobbs is mainly repeating what he said in his Programmes and quiet humourous, while C. Rapples was informative but slightly boring.  It depends exactly what kind of advice you are looking for at this stage, if you are looking for basic knowledge on what taxes/ insurances/ savings etc. relating to Ireland I would recommend The Money Doctor.

If your actually looking at a savings plan or trying to get motivated to be debt free I would recommend the Automatic Millionaire by David Bach a brilliant read, it is however aimed towards the American way of living but one of the best series of books I've ever read.


----------

